# CB Site Update



## gafftaper (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Everyone! Dave took the day off and worked nearly non-stop over 30 hours to do the site update. There are still quite a few issues that need to be addressed, but the main transformation is complete and there shouldn't be any more disruptions. 

Yes, the Wiki is currently missing. But don't fear, it'll be back soon. 

If you used default Avatars, they did not get imported over from the old website. Dave is working on a fix.

If you have a custom avatar and it now looks funny, reupload it. Mine was really nasty and pixelated looking initially, it looks great after a reload.

Dave still has a LOT of tweaking to do to things like the color scheme to get everything looking great. Those changes will be rolled out over the next few days. 

If you see any problems please report them in the bug report thread located here.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 12, 2013)

-The new software no longer has default avatars and everyone gets a custom one. Congratulations! For those who are particularly attached to their old Icon, Dave's trying to see if there is something he can do to make the old ones available.

-The Wiki may take a few days to get back on-line.  There's some programing work that needs to be done by the developer of the software before he can put it back up. 

-Look for a bunch of little bug fixes and tweaks over the next couple of days.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 12, 2013)

Dave has been able to download all the old default avatars and is now working on a plan of how to make them accessible for us to use. Stand by, you may get your old avatar back soon.


----------



## josh88 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the hard work Dave, not to mention the other staff around here. From the mod experience I have I know even small forums can be tough and I wouldn't have any idea how to work the side Dave does. So I think I can say we all appreciate it.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 13, 2013)

Our new super spam stopper bot is now up and running! It's supposedly extremely effective. Let's hope so!


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 13, 2013)

The history of what you have or haven't read got lost in the site transfer process. When you are done reading tonight, click the "mark forums read" in the upper left corner and start fresh tomorrow.


----------



## TheaterEd (Sep 13, 2013)

can he just upload the old avatar files to google drive and make them available to the public. Then he can just share the link. Seems like an easy work around.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 14, 2013)

TheaterEd said:


> can he just upload the old avatar files to google drive and make them available to the public. Then he can just share the link. Seems like an easy work around.


Dave's working on that very plan but there have been a bunch of other things to work on of more importance. I expect there will be a lot of things tweaked over the weekend and hopefully the avatars will be included among that list. Remember Dave's got a full time day job and a family at home so as much as we would like it, he can't just work on CB around the clock.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm not finding pm option or link. Deleted or just not there yet or hidden?


----------



## cpf (Sep 14, 2013)

BillConnerASTC said:


> I'm not finding pm option or link. Deleted or just not there yet or hidden?


I think they've just been renamed "conversations" - I can "start a conversation" from the popup after clicking someone's name.


----------



## chausman (Sep 14, 2013)

cpf said:


> I think they've just been renamed "conversations" - I can "start a conversation" from the popup after clicking someone's name.



Correct. PMs are conversations (convos on tapatalk) and can include multiple people. You can even add/remove people.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 14, 2013)

Click on an avatar and then select start conversation OR hover over inbox in the upper right corner and click start conversation.


----------

